# hard drive failure



## norton54 (Feb 2, 2006)

I woke up this morning to an error message on my 722 saying hard drive failure and this receiver is barely a year old. 

I have not had very good luck with these units lasting very long and wondered what everybody else was getting out of theirs? 

This is ridiculous to me and am getting tired of losing all my recorded programs. Are there any better DVR's out there whether from *E* or any other company that would seem to last longer? 

Is there any other possible remedy besides unplugging and then plugging the unit back in? 

I hate to switch but having to replace something yearly is getting ridiculous. Thanks


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

Unplug your receiver, wait 2 minutes and plug it back in. I've had this message before and it cleared up with a power off reset. One of the prevlaent causes of hard drive failure is dirty power. I use to go through a Dish receiver about every year due to hard drive failure. Finally, I mentioned this to an installer when I had a different issue (antenna bent) and he mentioned the power stuff. I popped a few bucks for a power conditioner (panamax m4300) and haven't had a problem since.

Also consider adding an external hard drive so you won't lose your saved programs if and when the hard drive failure occurs.


----------



## norton54 (Feb 2, 2006)

Thanks. I tried the unplugging thing and it reset for a short time and then malfunctioned again. I do have to plugged into a very sturdy surge protector but have never tried a power conditioner. 

I am going to try and reboot again and see if I can get it going long enough to transfer the recordings to a hard drive before it's too late. I need a 2.0 powered USB drive correct? Thanks


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Correct.


----------



## norton54 (Feb 2, 2006)

I have the recordings going to a hard drive as of now but didn't realize how slow of a process it is. Does around 7 minutes per hour of recording sound about right for transfer? 

I guess I assumed it would be just seconds for some reason. Thanks


----------



## SDWC (Dec 14, 2005)

That's a fair rate, depends also on if the content is HD or not. On my 722K it takes between 10-12 minutes for a 2 hour movie (HD) to get copied.


----------



## jsk (Dec 27, 2006)

The hard drives are all made by the same handful of manufacturers so even if you did switch to another provider, you would have the same problem. I have had a Dish DVR for several years and only had one hard drive failure. It probably is a power issue.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

jsk said:


> The hard drives are all made by the same handful of manufacturers so even if you did switch to another provider, you would have the same problem. I have had a Dish DVR for several years and only had one hard drive failure. *It probably is a power issue*.


It's one of MANY reasons ... Usually it's bad components of HDD.


----------



## fmcomputer (Oct 14, 2006)

Heat and Power.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

fmcomputer said:


> Heat and Power.


If we will dig into the idea: power and efficiency what convert the power [drawing current] into heat. If you will count a power taken by STB+TV set vs energy coming to your ear and light to your eyes ... the efficiency would be less then 1%. Where rest of 99% energy goes ? To calories mostly (and very little energy converted to mechanical movement - to vibration of fan and HDD).


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

No issues. Just make sure you've moved EVERYTHING. Once the old receiver is deactivated you can't get recordings from it.


----------

